# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة الخصبــــــــــــــــه في محافظة الطفيلة الهاشمية

## رامي الخصبه

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع..........
عشيرة الخصبه وهي عشيرة اردنية اصيلة يقطن افراد العشيرة محافظة الطفيلة الهاشمية وبالذات في قرية ضانا والقادسية التابعين للواء بصيرا وترجع عشيرة الخصبه لتجمعات عشائر العطاعطة والتي تشتمل بالاضافة للخصبه عشيرتا الخوالدة والنعانعة..........ويتفرع من عشيرة الخصبه اكثر من عائلة ومن ابرزها ال قطيشات والكريميين والنوافلة والمقابلةوالزعيبات والجميعان والخواوير وترجع اصول هذه العشيرة كما يقال الى افخاذ قبيلة بني حميدة وغيرهم يقول الى هليبات السعودية المتواجدون في تبوك والمناطق الشمالية للسعودية...............^_^



وتحياتي لكافة العشائر الاردنية الاصيلة

----------


## حسان القضاة

والنعم فيكم والله ونور المنتدى بوجودك أخي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اهلا فيك هون ونروت  :SnipeR (57):

----------

